# Promotional Contest Idea--fellow indie authors welcome to participate



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

Here's the promotion:

Several indie authors run the same contest on their blogs for the month of July, with a minimum prize of $20 Amazon gift card. The incentive beyond that, is that as your sales go up, you increase the size of the prize, up to a maximum of $100 dollars. If sales are astronomical, can then add a second prize up to $50, based on sales (so could be from $5-50), and so on, with third place up to $25, etc.

Each author's prize may vary depending on their sales, however, we would all promote each others books on our contest blog as well. I might have readers who like YA, but my book is a thriller. They can hop over to an author who has a YA book and buy that up and vice versa.

Readers would comment on the blog of the person whose book they bought, and that would get them an entry into that author's contest. If they bought another book from another author, they'd be in that author's prize pool too, so the more books they buy, the better their chances of winning.  Also, there is incentive for them to spread the word, as the more books bought, the higher the gift cards go, and the more prizes are handed out.

We would have to go on the honor system as far as readers posting that they bought the books. Obviously, if we have ten people saying they bought the book, and only one sale, it would get suspect, and we'd have to give the minimum prize out. On the flip side, readers would have to trust us to increase the prize denomination, so I hope it balances out.

All entrants would have to become followers of the blog whose book they bought to become eligible for the prize, so even if we don't get a lot of sales, we should garner some blog followers and some buzz.

Winners would be selected from each authors prize pool via the comments, by a random number generator.

Whose with me? I'm hinting on my blog already about it, and I plan to announce the actual contest on July 1st--so that gives me/us, five days to start stirring up interest.


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

So far, I've heard back from three people who are interested in the idea. So, that's four including me.   This could work. There's still room for more indie authors. If you don't have a blog yet...make one this weekend. The contest would be a great way to get some followers.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2010)

I have a question: do you really think this contest will produce enough extra sales that it will cover even a 20 dollar gift card? For a .99 book it would take almost 60 sales. For 1.99, you'd need 30.


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

foreverjuly said:


> I have a question: do you really think this contest will produce enough extra sales that it will cover even a 20 dollar gift card? For a .99 book it would take almost 60 sales. For 1.99, you'd need 30.


For me, it's not just about generating enough sales to cover the $20. It's about getting name recognition for my book and for me, and I assume, for anyone else contemplating joining in. Also, as it starts July 1st, and runs the whole month, any authors going to $2.99 will generate 70% commission. That's only 10 books to cover it. One every three days. If I'm lucky enough to sell 20 books, I can raise my grand prize to a $30 gift card. I'm hoping those in the contest will blog about it, and encourage their followers to participate, in hopes that the prize will increase.

However, like I said, that's the idea, but I'm prepared for the reality that I may only sell one or two books. I am willing to eat the cost of the $20 gift card and take the chance that I'll sell even more and the probability of more blog followers. Heck, I gained 8 new followers just when I did a review on my blog, a contest should generate more than that.

Followers are the basis of a network. Just the other day, someone pimped my book on her blog with no prompting from me. She is a follower and had read my sample pages. That is free advertising.


----------



## rscully (Jun 5, 2010)

I'd be game if you can explain the blog part. I generally keep a blog on my web site, where would this blog originate? I know zero about the Kindle promotional aspect, any help is appreciated.

Rodney


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

rscully said:


> I'd be game if you can explain the blog part. I generally keep a blog on my web site, where would this blog originate? I know zero about the Kindle promotional aspect, any help is appreciated.
> 
> Rodney


Everyone would use their own blog. If yours is on your website, that's fine. So, if you participate, you'd post the contest details on July 1st along with a link to your book. Smashwords sales can also count, not just Kindle, basically any way you sell your books. In addition, you would post links to the rest of the participants blogs, maybe with a line about what genre they write. You wouldn't have to link to their actual book.

To sum it up, it's your own contest, with your own prize given out to someone who commented on your blog or website that they bought your book. The group comes into play in that collectively, we can generate more interest, reach more eyeballs. I have 132 followers as of today. If you have 30 (just making up a figure), and Author X has 60, and Author Z has 90, we can potentially have over three hundred people reading about our books. That helps establish our names.

In those details would be a listing of all the other participants, with the link to their blog.


----------



## rscully (Jun 5, 2010)

I also have a fanclub page on facebook, could do something there as well. 

Interesting proposition, I like it!

Rodney


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

rscully said:


> I also have a fanclub page on facebook, could do something there as well.
> 
> Interesting proposition, I like it!
> 
> Rodney


That would be excellent.  I don't have one, but maybe I should use this contest as a way to get a few 'fans'. lol.


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

If I can play via my FB fan page, I'm in!

Imogen


----------



## rscully (Jun 5, 2010)

If you are on Facebook, join up on mine, and I'll post your novel. We can chat about the contest there. I have a few hundred people on it, good start.

Here's the facebook page. http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=207709349545


----------



## DonnaFaz (Dec 5, 2009)

Mary, count me in. (I'm sorry. I would have joined in sooner, but this is the first time I've seen your thread.) I blog in 2 places (just started, actually); Goodreads and PNN.com. I'll post the contest in both places.

~Donna~


----------



## rscully (Jun 5, 2010)

Are we starting this on the 1st of July? Should have a good group gathered by then 

I also have three events coming up, a book signing tomorrow at a library, July 1st is another signing at the local book store for the debut of my second novel and on July 2-4th I'll be at a huge event where thousands of people will be present. This is a great opportunity to draw some publicity. Will definately mention the facebook page, maybe add it to my business cards and draw more people to the contest. 

This will work, I just know it!


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm in! This sounds like a great idea, very beneficial to everyone.  I'm going to start making a page on my website about the contest and I'll post the link here when I'm finished (I won't make it live until July 1, however).


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

Yes, I don't see why a FB fanpage wouldn't work.  

And Donna, Yay! I was hoping you'd join in. I only just posted the thread earlier this afternoon. I figure I will make a master list with all the people who want to participate, with links and all. Then send it around so everyone can just copy and paste it into their page.

R.Scully--wow! Sounds like you have a busy weekend--in a good way. July 1st is the day I'm aiming to start. My only worry is how Amazon will handle the switch to the new commission thing. I've heard anyone choosing that has to re-publish on the 30th. I don't know if just doing the price change will make it instantaneous, or if it has to go through the whole 24-36 hours. I guess it doesn't matter that much, as the early birds will get a savings. 

I'm going to see if I can find some kind of widget to use as a Book-O-Meter to keep on the sidebar of my blog throughout the month. I'm hoping having a visual reminder will keep it in people's minds.


----------



## rscully (Jun 5, 2010)

Thanks for that. Trying to do as much as I can, now that book 2 is out. Have a few hundred copies on the way, hope I have enough.

So Mary, are you starting a new facebook page that we will all link to, or do we add the write up to our own, maybe both? I could send out an event notice, reaches about 1000 people in one shot. Anything to help, just say the word.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

I think a single amazon page that links to all our other contests would be a good idea. I'd even be willing to make it. That way, readers aren't overwhelmed with a ton of pages they need to visit to get all the info on the contests. Does that make sense? Especially since most people are doing their contest on their blog. Here's a rough copy of what I'm going to post on my blog (I'm not sure on the entry numbers though, everyone else's input would be helpful here):

------
_*Win Amazon Gift Cards!*_

Ok, so here's the deal. During the month of July, if you purchase a copy of _The Girl Born of Smoke_, make a comment here (include your e-mail address!) to be entered into the contest. Both kindle and paperback copies of the book are eligible to win.

*But, what do I win?*
You can win an amazon gift card!

*For how much?*
Well dear reader, that depends on how many people enter! You see...
0-30 entries = one $20 amazon gift card will randomly be given away
31-50 entries = one $40 amazon gift card
51-70 entries = one $60 amazon gift card
71-90 entries = one $80 amazon gift card
91+ entries = one $100 amazon gift card
Make sense?

*Ok, but your subject title says amazon gift cardS. As in, multiple.*
Very observant. You see, there are several other authors participating in this contest as well. Buy a copy of their book and head on over to their blog to enter their contest as well for more chances to win.

To see other participating authors, visit: <need to fill this in later>

So to sum it up, buy a $3 book and get a chance to win $100 on amazon if enough people enter. Not a bad deal, I'd say!


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

That is perfect! I had a feeling I was going to make it too wordy. lol. 

ETA: Did anyone want to add a second winner option of a lesser value Amazon card if sales went higher? I doubt we'd have to use it (but wouldn't it be great if we did?), but it might be a nice carrot to dangle.

Also, a reminder to have links to various e-reader apps. I know most of my followers don't have e-readers yet. They might be inclined to load an app for a PC to enter though. I have three different ones on my netbook already. Microsoft Reader, Adobe Reader (I think both do epub) and, of course, the Kindle app.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2010)

I'm slowly warming to this idea the more I think about it.


----------



## 16205 (Jun 8, 2010)

Hi, Mary!

I'm in.  I was thinking of doing a similar contest and to link up with other authors just makes it better. 

Does this contest run the whole month of July?  

Thanks!
Danielle

p.s.  My poor blog is new and has one follower (Thanks Helen!) but I can cross promote to Twitter and Facebook and other areas to garner interest.


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

Danielle Bourdon said:


> Hi, Mary!
> 
> I'm in. I was thinking of doing a similar contest and to link up with other authors just makes it better.
> 
> ...


Yes, the contest would run the whole month, so it would be important that after the initial push, to keep blogging, tweeting, facebooking every now and then. Like, one day, I might pick someone else in the contest and focus on their book on my blog, that way we keep interest, channel people to each other's contest page (whatever venue that may be, whether it's a blog, webpage, facebook page or even twitter), and make it more fun for all of us.


----------



## rscully (Jun 5, 2010)

This is great, everyone.

Just a question, how many of you have your work in a book format as well (Paperback or Hardcover) and not just on Kindle?


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

I'm only in e-format via Smashwords and Kindle. Most of my stuff in smashwords premium catalog probably won't show up in the various stores until halfway through the month. Only Kobo and Apple has shipped for me, but the epub format is there, and there's even just plain text.


----------



## 16205 (Jun 8, 2010)

I just approved my final proof copy for print on Amazon. Not sure how long it will take them to get it going live. They said 'up to 15 days'.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

If it's alright with everyone, I'm going to start creating a facebook fanpage for this (unless you think it's totally unnecessary). I feel like it would be best to have one central page where everyone's contest is listed and it would be easy for everyone to promote it (as well as their own blog, of course!). It won't go live until July 1.

Also, I think a fanpage would be best in this instance since they're viewable for non-facebook members too.  Correct me if I'm wrong, though and you think another method would be better!


----------



## 16205 (Jun 8, 2010)

I think that's a great idea, Jessica.    

Your example up there really put it all into perspective! 

Danielle


----------



## rscully (Jun 5, 2010)

Doesn't take that long to get on Amazon after you approve the printed proof. I was amazed at how quick it was

I originally had The High Wizard of Silvinesh published through Eloquent AEG in Hardcover, don't go there IMO. I will never do that again. 

Been debating on making a place where authors like ourselves can get together and help each other publish our work and get our books into multiple stores where we live. I was thinking of making up displays, having a group of books, not just my own and selling them that way. This gets our titles in multiple places and would really be a cool way to do it. Just a thinking out loud, but I believe this could have merit.

What do you think? Crazy?


----------



## 16205 (Jun 8, 2010)

Do you mean like independent bookstores in our city?  I think the idea has merit, although I'm wondering if the owners will go for an author selling someone else's work. 

I haven't even begun to really look into that aspect of selling yet, mostly because I've been going through the proof copy stage and don't have print books in hand. I think cross-promoting is a good thing and I'm definitely up for trying to help each other out.


----------



## rscully (Jun 5, 2010)

There is an author up here in Northern Ontario, he has billboard signs around the major cities and placed his books in every little truck stop, convinience store, everywhere. Thing is, the book wasn't all that great, but the copies are almost always gone because people recognize the cover and pick it up. Cool idea, good marketing strategy, and it seems to work.

What I'm thinking is that if what he did can sell copies like that just by recognition, if you could have your work in multiple spots, would you not have that many more opportunities to sell your work? We all live in different locals, stores are always willing to take stuff in on consignment. If we are part of a group and it is displayed that way, looks good, right?

I've been thinking about this for some time, just not sure how to do it. Shipping is another killer, takes volume to knock it down to a reasonable level. 

Any thoughts? Again, if I'm crazy, tell me lol!


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

Well for anyone who would like to be listed in the facebook fanpage, please post your name (if it's not obvious from your username), blog url, and genre in the next few days and I'll make sure to include you. 

For anyone who participates, I'll also be willing to post something about your book sometime during the month of July on the fanpage (a snippet about it, a particularly glowing review you've received, something like that). Hopefully that should get the facebook fans interested in everyone's books...even the ones they wouldn't normally consider. It should keep the fans interested in the group throughout the entire month as well, so they don't forget about us.


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

Mary McDonald

No Good Deed

Thriller

Url: http://www.mmcdonald64.blogspot.com Title of blog : Mary McDonald Has the Write Stuff


----------



## rscully (Jun 5, 2010)

*R.A. Scully*

*The High Wizard of Silvinesh*

*Cold Winter's Magic*

http://www.highwizardofsilvinesh.com (People can sign my guestbook and leave a message, can also set everyone's book up in my *Buy it Now* section

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=207709349545&v=app_2344061033#!/group.php?gid=207709349545


----------



## 16205 (Jun 8, 2010)

Danielle Bourdon

www.daniellebourdon.com

Fantasy


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm in! 

http://rjkeller.wordpress.com/


----------



## Kristen Tsetsi (Sep 1, 2009)

Sounds great! I would love to participate. This  looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

rjkeller said:


> I'm in!
> 
> http://rjkeller.wordpress.com/


What should I list you under? General fiction? Let me know what you prefer.


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

Kristen Tsetsi said:


> Sounds great! I would love to participate. This looks like a lot of fun.


Great! Just list your url for your site, your genre, and your name. Jessica is collecting them for the Facebook fan page.

Okay, listen up folks, this is important. We need a great name for this contest. Any suggestions? I'm not coming up with anything great. I have Indie Author Celebration, or something like that. Can anyone think of something better?


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

Jessica Billings said:


> What should I list you under? General fiction? Let me know what you prefer.


Oh! That would help. lol
General fiction is fine. And thanks!


----------



## rscully (Jun 5, 2010)

Free Amazon Gift Card Event

Brought to you by the Kindle Boards Author Group


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

rscully said:


> Free Amazon Gift Card Event
> 
> Brought to you by the Kindle Boards Author Group


I don't know if we can bring the name Amazon into the contest title. It might look like they are sponsoring it or something.


----------



## DonnaFaz (Dec 5, 2009)

Jessica, here's my info:

Donna Fasano, author of The Merry-Go-Round

Women's Fiction and Romance

URL of blog: http://donnafaz.pnn.com/15963-the-front-page and
http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/1111480.Donna_Fasano

~Donna~


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

I think we'll need a final count of who all is going to participate by Monday morning so that we can make sure all of our links are correct and that we are all coordinated. 

Anyone thinking of participating who hasn't yet posted their info, should try to do it asap. I think we have about seven confirmed? Not bad, but there is room for a few more.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

Here's who I have so far (I'm including my link as well):

*Fantasy*
Jessica Billings - http://jessicabillings.weebly.com/JULY-CONTEST.html
R.A. Scully - http://www.highwizardofsilvinesh.com
Danielle Bourdon - www.daniellebourdon.com

*Mystery*
T.L. Haddix - http://tlhaddix.com/content/

*Thriller*
Mary McDonald - http://www.mmcdonald64.blogspot.com

*Women's Fiction & Romance*
Donna Fasano - http://donnafaz.pnn.com/15963-the-front-page

*General Fiction*
R.J. Keller - http://rjkeller.wordpress.com/

-----
I believe there were a couple others who expressed interest, but I don't have all their info yet. Although I'm sure with a little poking around, I could find their blogs and everything.


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2010)

Ok, I'm in.

Jason Letts http://www.powerlessbooks.com

Genre: young adult fantasy

You should be taking our amazon addresses and post them along with our info on the contest page so they know where to buy the book and then enter our contests: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003OQUOFI


----------



## P.A. Woodburn (May 22, 2010)

I think I would like to be in this, but I changed prices so my books are in limbo, and I'm not sure for how long. Also I need to start a blog and web page. Is it okay if I wait a couple of days before giving a definite answer?

Ann


----------



## Kristen Tsetsi (Sep 1, 2009)

MaryMcDonald said:


> Great! Just list your url for your site, your genre, and your name. Jessica is collecting them for the Facebook fan page.
> 
> Okay, listen up folks, this is important. We need a great name for this contest. Any suggestions? I'm not coming up with anything great. I have Indie Author Celebration, or something like that. Can anyone think of something better?


I should have read all the way through, first...I suffer from premature posting. 

Quick question - do we have to choose one book, or can I do both my novel and my short story collection?

Homefront (novel, general fiction)
Carol's Aquarium (short story collection, general fiction)

http://kristentsetsi.wordpress.com

I also want to say THANK you for the writing of the contest guidelines. That part was stressing me out. I'm so bad at explaining such things, and to think I can just copy and paste that info is ... is ... _freeing_.


----------



## Kristen Tsetsi (Sep 1, 2009)

Contest name idea, maybe...

Indie Authors Reader Appreciation Contest


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

P.A. Woodburn said:


> I think I would like to be in this, but I changed prices so my books are in limbo, and I'm not sure for how long. Also I need to start a blog and web page. Is it okay if I wait a couple of days before giving a definite answer?
> 
> Ann


I'll be in limbo myself when I change my price on July 1st, and I imagine others will be too, so buyers will get it at whatever price Amazon is showing at that time. (at least, that's my take on it.) 
Blogger has really easy blogs, and it can work as a website as well, as you can add pages to it. There are tons of free templates out there too, so you can get one up and running in just a few minutes. The harder part is getting followers. Hopefully, some of our followers will go to your page and become a follower of yours too. 

I plan on requesting all entrants for my gift card to become followers of my page. Others have different set-ups so we can't make that a blanket rule, but for me, it'll give me a larger base when the contest is finished--I hope. 

So, no need to set up a webpage just for this contest. Just go to Blogger and do a quick blog.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

foreverjuly said:


> Ok, I'm in.
> 
> Jason Letts http://www.powerlessbooks.com
> 
> ...


Great, adding you now. The amazon addresses are much easier to find, so don't worry too much about giving me those. I'm also adding book covers to the page for a little visual appeal. The page is coming along really nicely, and I'm even learning some new html for it, haha.


----------



## J.M Pierce (May 13, 2010)

I'm becoming interested in this idea. How does one determine the winner? I would think there would need to be a common formula for us all to go by. I know you're in a hurry to get this all wrapped up. I'll make my decision for sure this afternoon. Thanks for putting the time, effort, and thought into this. Take care.

J.M.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

J.M. Pierce said:


> I'm becoming interested in this idea. How does one determine the winner? I would think there would need to be a common formula for us all to go by. I know you're in a hurry to get this all wrapped up. I'll make my decision for sure this afternoon. Thanks for putting the time, effort, and thought into this. Take care.
> 
> J.M.


We'll be using a random number generator (like this one: http://www.random.org/) and then you just enter 1-(whatever number of entrants you got), click Generate and the number corresponds with post-number. So if it comes up with 12, the 12th entrant is the winner. That's how I'm planning to do it, anyway.


----------



## J.M Pierce (May 13, 2010)

Okay, I'm in.

_Failing Test_ - Young Adult Fantasy

Facebook page = http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100000549327633#!/group.php?gid=113897971961168&ref=ts

Thank you!

J.M.


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

Kristen Tsetsi said:


> Contest name idea, maybe...
> 
> Indie Authors Reader Appreciation Contest


I like that!


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

J.M. Pierce said:


> I'm becoming interested in this idea. How does one determine the winner? I would think there would need to be a common formula for us all to go by. I know you're in a hurry to get this all wrapped up. I'll make my decision for sure this afternoon. Thanks for putting the time, effort, and thought into this. Take care.
> 
> J.M.


Each blogger will pick their own winner from the buyers of their books. There are various random number generator (RNG) widgets available that can then pick the winner so that it's completely random. For me, since I'm using my blog, each reader who buys my book will comment on that in my comment section. Each comment has a number automatically attached to it, so that will be that entrants number. If the RNG picks their number, they win. For websites, facebook pages, I guess you'd have to assign everyone a number.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

J.M. Pierce said:


> Okay, I'm in.
> 
> _Failing Test_ - Young Adult Fantasy
> 
> ...


Ok, you're added and I'll go with Indie Authors Reader Appreciation Contest for the title of the fanpage.

Here's who I have all the info for so far:
*Fantasy*
Jessica Billings (YA)
To enter - http://jessicabillings.weebly.com/JULY-CONTEST.html
To buy - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003F779P4/

Jason Letts (YA)
To enter - http://www.powerlessbooks.com/
To buy - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003OQUOFI

J.M. Pierce (YA)
To enter - http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=113897971961168&ref=ts
To buy - http://www.amazon.com/dp/1451591284/

R.A. Scully
To enter - http://www.highwizardofsilvinesh.com/
To buy - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003QCIQLY/

Danielle Bourdon
To enter - http://www.daniellebourdon.com/
To buy - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003PPDHWA/

*Science Fiction*
Imogen Rose (YA)
To enter - http://www.facebook.com/pages/PORTAL/243074017116
To buy - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0035RPGOK

Shannon Esposito
To enter - http://murderinparadise.com/
To buy - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003RISP1S/

*Mystery*
T.L. Haddix
To enter - http://tlhaddix.com/content/
To buy - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003ES5S7U/

*Thriller*
Mary McDonald
To enter - http://www.mmcdonald64.blogspot.com/
To buy - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003PPDB8K/

*Women's Fiction & Romance*
Donna Fasano
To enter - http://donnafaz.pnn.com/15963-the-front-page
To buy - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002ZNJL78/

*General Fiction*
R.J. Keller
To enter - http://rjkeller.wordpress.com/
To buy - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001MTEN6K/

Kristen Tsetsi
To enter - http://kristentsetsi.wordpress.com/
To buy - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002NPBSJM/
OR http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002NGO5NC/

That's 12 authors so far! I'm excited for this all to begin.  Oh, and the url for the facebook page will be: http://www.facebook.com/pages/Indie-Authors-Reader-Appreciation-Contest/

However, it's not live yet, so you won't see too much if you try to go there now.


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

Jessica Billings said:


> Ok, you're added and I'll go with Indie Authors Reader Appreciation Contest for the title of the fanpage.
> 
> Here's who I have all the info for so far:
> Sci-Fi / Fantasy
> ...


I'm excited too! I'm preparing my blog post and adding urls as people decide to enter. I have mine scheduled to post at 0700 Central time on july 1st. I'm still a bit nervous on the price change I'm planning that day. I wish amazon would give us a chance to opt in sooner, so we aren't all trying to do it at the same time. Why can't we opt in and just have it not activate until 7/1?


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

MaryMcDonald said:


> I wish amazon would give us a chance to opt in sooner, so we aren't all trying to do it at the same time. Why can't we opt in and just have it not activate until 7/1?


That would be SUCH a better way to do it! I know, it's worrying me a bit also, but hopefully the changes will take place quickly.


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

Jessica Billings said:


> Ok, you're added and I'll go with Indie Authors Reader Appreciation Contest for the title of the fanpage.
> 
> Here's who I have all the info for so far:
> Sci-Fi / Fantasy
> ...


I just want to add if there are sub-genres, add those too. I think a few people mentioned YA, and I'm pretty sure Imogene's book is somewhat YA. It's just that I know I have quite a few YA writers in my blog followers, and I'm assuming they'd be readers of that genre as well. They might not click on it if it's sci-fi/ fantasy only.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

MaryMcDonald said:


> I just want to add if there are sub-genres, add those too. I think a few people mentioned YA, and I'm pretty sure Imogene's book is somewhat YA. It's just that I know I have quite a few YA writers in my blog followers, and I'm assuming they'd be readers of that genre as well. They might not click on it if it's sci-fi/ fantasy only.


Good point, just edited that in now. I'll stick in the amazon and blog urls too, just in case anyone wants to link directly to all the authors from their blog.


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

Jessica Billings said:


> Good point, just edited that in now. I'll stick in the amazon and blog urls too, just in case anyone wants to link directly to all the authors from their blog.


I see Imogene Rose's name there, and I know she expressed interest, but I don't see her info on the post where you collected names and urls. I'm sure it's around here somewhere though. Couldn't find her blog url on amazon.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

MaryMcDonald said:


> I see Imogene Rose's name there, and I know she expressed interest, but I don't see her info on the post where you collected names and urls. I'm sure it's around here somewhere though. Couldn't find her blog url on amazon.


She mentioned facebook, so i just linked to her facebook fanpage. Hope that's what she intended! All the links are now added to the previous post.


----------



## 16205 (Jun 8, 2010)

Are we going by Jessica's earlier post about the numbers and how much the cards go up?  1-30 etc?

Also, are we all writing our own blurb with this or sticking to a main one that others are using?

The list is growing and looks good!


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

Danielle Bourdon said:


> Are we going by Jessica's earlier post about the numbers and how much the cards go up? 1-30 etc?
> 
> Also, are we all writing our own blurb with this or sticking to a main one that others are using?
> 
> The list is growing and looks good!


I like the blurb and I'm going to go with the 1-30 thing. However, if someone is listing their book at $0.99, it might be a hardship, so maybe there should be something about that?

I am on my way out the door to a parade, but I wanted to pop in to thank Jessica for collecting all this info. You're amazing!


----------



## soesposito (Jun 12, 2010)

Hi, I'm new here, but would like to participate. This is a great idea to promote each other and also to learn about promoting! Is there a facebook page set up yet?


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

soesposito said:


> Hi, I'm new here, but would like to participate. This is a great idea to promote each other and also to learn about promoting! Is there a facebook page set up yet?


It's set up, but not live yet (since it starts July 1). Probably on Wednesday evening, I'll publish it so that everyone else can see it and give it a final go-ahead before the contest begins. All I need from you is your blog or website url and the genre you want to be included under (would you say it's more sci-fi or thriller?) and I'll add you to the facebook page.


----------



## soesposito (Jun 12, 2010)

Thanks, Jessica- my info:

Shannon Esposito

STRANGE NEW FEET (science fiction)

http://murderinparadise.com/


----------



## J.M Pierce (May 13, 2010)

Hey Jessica. Thanks for doing all of this. Would it be too much trouble to include the "buy" link to the paperback version as well? Thanks again.

J.M.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

soesposito said:


> Thanks, Jessica- my info:
> 
> Shannon Esposito
> 
> ...


Great, you are added to both the facebook page and the collection of links above.

J.M. - sorry, isn't that link to the paperback version? From that page, a reader can choose the kindle version if they want, or stick with the paperback. If that's not what you meant, let me know.


----------



## J.M Pierce (May 13, 2010)

***author comes inside from mowing in 100+ degree heat. He takes a seat and becomes dizzy, overcome with exhaustion and the cold slap of the air conditioning makes him drowsy. He looks at computer and misreads everything on screen.***

Fast forward to a couple hours later--------

***Author wakes up from nap to check in on his friends on the kindleboards. Reads post of the nice girl who is doing all of the work. Slaps his forehead and yells "DOH!!!"***

I'm sorry Jess. The above is a fairly accurate account of what has transpired at my house today. Thank you very much for all you've done and now that I'm rested up there will be no more silly questions or requests!  

Take care.


J.M.


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2010)

J.M. Pierce said:


> I'm becoming interested in this idea. How does one determine the winner? I would think there would need to be a common formula for us all to go by. I know you're in a hurry to get this all wrapped up. I'll make my decision for sure this afternoon. Thanks for putting the time, effort, and thought into this. Take care.
> 
> J.M.


Here's the formula I'll be using. I'm going to take pieces of paper with all the names, throw them on my bed, and roll around naked to see which ones sticks to me the best. That'll be the winner.


----------



## J.M Pierce (May 13, 2010)

foreverjuly said:


> Here's the formula I'll be using. I'm going to take pieces of paper with all the names, throw them on my bed, and roll around naked to see which ones sticks to me the best. That'll be the winner.


LOL!!!!! I ran that by my wife and she didn't seem so into it, so I think I'll go with Jessica's plan. Thanks for the input though!!!!


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

foreverjuly said:


> Here's the formula I'll be using. I'm going to take pieces of paper with all the names, throw them on my bed, and roll around naked to see which ones sticks to me the best. That'll be the winner.


LMAO! Hey, whatever works.


----------



## rscully (Jun 5, 2010)

Awesome work ladies, perfect!

Can't wait, July is going to be an exciting month!


----------



## 16205 (Jun 8, 2010)

LOL Fj.  And welcome to the madness, Soes.  Good luck to you.


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

There were a few people who sent me PM about joining us. I have sent them requests to post their info here so they can be included, so we could have a couple more joining.

ETA: To make it easier for your readers to buy your books, it might be helpful to include links to free applications for ereader applications for the majority who won't have a Kindle, Nook or iPad.

Here are the links if you want to post them somewhere prominent on your site:

Kindle App for PC/Laptops/Netbooks- http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html/ref=kcp_pc_mkt_lnd?docId=1000426311

Kindle App for iPad- http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html/ref=kcp_ipad_mkt_lnd?docId=1000490441

Kindle App for BlackBerry- https://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html/ref=klm_lnd_dtl?docId=1000468551

Kindle App for iPhone/iTouch- http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html/ref=kcp_iphone_mkt_lnd?docId=1000301301

Adobe Digital Editions--for ePub formats- http://www.adobe.com/products/digitaleditions/


----------



## 16205 (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks, Mary!  I meant to do this and forgot.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2010)

T.L. I think a lot of these decisions will be up to the individual authors. I know I'll have a few slight variations from everyone else (see my method of choosing the winner above), so there's nothing stopping you from starting the contest now and allowing those who've purchased up to this point to enter. It's as flexible as you need it to be. 

I've already started talking up the contest places. People seem interested. This could work out well for all of us.


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

T.L. Haddix said:


> So I have a question - what if someone who bought the book/s at an earlier date but has not yet become a blog follower decides to enter? Since they purchased the book/s, are they allowed to participate or are they just out of luck? I've not had enough sales yet that I could say I wouldn't be able to track down most of my buyers.
> 
> As well, just to clarify, we post the rules and details of the contest on our facebook, websites, blogs, goodreads accounts, etc., along with all the other participating authors' links, and then our contestants sign up as followers of our blogs, purchase a copy of our books and then comment on our blogs about the books - saying they are participating or whatever, and they are entered into the contest. The contest runs through the end of July, and depending on our sales, we up the prize amount. On August 1st, we use a random number generator or stickiness test  and get a number, correlate that to our winner and notify them. Do I have it right?
> 
> Thanks so much to those of you who are figuring out the hard stuff and doing the legwork on this one. It is much, much appreciated.


That sounds about right. It's up to you for what you want to allow, but keep in mind, the more books that are sold, the higher the prize amount, so if you allow a bunch of earlier sales to count, that could drive you right up to the next prize amount before you've sold any with the contest. Just food for thought.


----------



## rscully (Jun 5, 2010)

I'd suggest keeping it to sales in the month of July, or from the time you announce until the end of July. Each to his/her own, but makes more sense IMO. If it goes well, I'm willing to continue on into August, and beyond. Again, only using new sales for each month. For myself, I am using "any" sales, including Kindle, Hardcover, Paperback and for either of my novels. I am also going to enter people multiple times if they buy multiple copies. Some are coming out for the July 1-4 events I am signed up for and getting a few early gifts for Christmas, I know, it's only July lol!

Well, just 3 more days and we're off and running, can't wait!


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

rscully said:


> I'd suggest keeping it to sales in the month of July, or from the time you announce until the end of July. Each to his/her own, but makes more sense IMO. If it goes well, I'm willing to continue on into August, and beyond. Again, only using new sales for each month. For myself, I am using "any" sales, including Kindle, Hardcover, Paperback and for either of my novels. I am also going to enter people multiple times if they buy multiple copies. Some are coming out for the July 1-4 events I am signed up for and getting a few early gifts for Christmas, I know, it's only July lol!
> 
> Well, just 3 more days and we're off and running, can't wait!


Yeah, I'm using any Smashwords sales too. Also, I'm counting all sales towards the gift cards, not just the ones counted in the comments. If I have more sales than comments, that's fine. It just means that more people would be seeing the book.


----------



## karencantwell (Jun 17, 2010)

Very late to this game. I had been talking with Mary about this, but went off to write and this thread took off! If you're willing for another player:

Karen Cantwell
http://fictionfordessert.blogspot.com
Humorous Mystery

Anything else I need to do at this point? What's the fan page name?

Let me know!


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi,
I've also come very late to this game but if you've got room for one more I'd love to be included.

In case you say yes here's my info

Name - Tracey Alley
Novel - Erich's Plea
URL - http://www.facebook.com/pages/Tracey-Alley-The-World-of-Kaynos/127959000550782

[I don't blog but do use facebook and twitter fairly regularly and have a few fans/followers so hopefully I won't be a dud  ]

Genre - High Fantasy, YA fantasy

And can I also say a big thank you to Jessica who's done such hard work and Mary who came up with such a great idea! 

Cheers,
Trace

And if I'm too late that's cool - Aussie time difference and too much writing [is there such a thing  ]


----------



## DonnaFaz (Dec 5, 2009)

Mary, once the contest is up and running, should we consider starting a thread in the main Kindle Discussion forum on Amazon? We could call it simply Indie-Author Reader Appreciation Contest and see if we get any feedback (positive feedback, that is <g>).

~Donna~


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

DonnaFaz said:


> Mary, once the contest is up and running, should we consider starting a thread in the main Kindle Discussion forum on Amazon? We could call it simply Indie-Author Reader Appreciation Contest and see if we get any feedback (positive feedback, that is <g>).
> 
> ~Donna~


Yep, I think that's a great idea. I had thought to post it somewhere over there, but hadn't thought of the Kindle Discussion forum specifically. I think that would be the best board.

Unrelated to that, but contest related, I've been trying to figure out how people can comment on the contest even if they don't actually buy a book. I know people will want to or will without noticing that comments are what go into the drawing. The comments could become cluttered, or worse, people who can't buy right away, but might want to later, won't feel comfortable posting their thoughts.

I might use a Mr. Linky type widget for actual entrants. That way entrants also get their pages some advertising. I used Mr.Linky a few weeks ago, and it cost five bucks. You can do that or here are a couple of free ones: 
http://simply-linked.com/default.aspx
http://www.inlinkz.com/index.php

I'm trying the second one, as it looks nice in the examples on the site. I'm not seeing it on my preview, but in the Q&A area, someone asked that and got the reply that it doesn't show. I'm assuming that means it just doesn't show in preview, but just to make sure, I posted a question there to clarify.

These linky widgets work for Blogger. I don't know what would work for other websites or Facebook. If I get a chance, I'll look around.


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

Here is an updated list. Everyone, please make sure your info is correct and then you can copy and paste these links into your own blog/FB/website. Jessica, I added Tracy Alley and Karen Cantwell. Tracy, your facebook url was too long, so I shortened it at tinyurl.com. I tested it and it takes you to your facebook page (in case you're wondering why it looks so different)

Those using Facebook pages might want to check their privacy settings too, as people coming from other links won't be in your friend network and might be blocked from seeing your contest info. You might have to make it open to everyone for the month.

All contest info to paste:
Win Amazon Gift Cards!

Ok, so here's the deal. During the month of July, if you purchase a copy of *(insert your book title here)*, make a comment here (include your e-mail address!) to be entered into the contest. Kindle and Smashwords and paperback copies of the book are eligible to win.

But, what do I win?
You can win an Amazon gift card!

For how much?
Well dear reader, that depends on how many people enter! You see...
0-30 entries = one $20 amazon gift card will randomly be given away
31-50 entries = one $40 amazon gift card
51-70 entries = one $60 amazon gift card
71-90 entries = one $80 amazon gift card
91+ entries = one $100 amazon gift card
Make sense?

Ok, but your subject title says amazon gift cardS. As in, multiple.
Very observant. You see, there are several other authors participating in this contest as well. Buy a copy of their book and head on over to their blog to enter their contest as well for more chances to win.

To see other participating authors, visit the links below. As you can see, there is a wide variety of genres. You're sure to find something to fit your tastes!

So to sum it up, buy a (insert your price of book here) book and get a chance to win $100 on amazon if enough people enter. Not a bad deal, I'd say!

Fantasy:
Jessica Billings (YA)
To enter - http://jessicabillings.weebly.com/JULY-CONTEST.html
To buy - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003F779P4/

Jason Letts (YA)
To enter - www.powerlessbooks.com/blog
To buy - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003OQUOFI

J.M. Pierce (YA)
To enter - http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=113897971961168&ref=ts
To buy - http://www.amazon.com/dp/1451591284/

R.A. Scully
To enter - http://www.highwizardofsilvinesh.com/
To buy - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003QCIQLY/

Danielle Bourdon
To enter - http://www.daniellebourdon.com/
To buy - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003PPDHWA/

Tracy Alley
To enter-http://tinyurl.com/28zgf2f
To buy-http://www.amazon.com/Erichs-Plea-Witchcraft-Wars-ebook/dp/B003HS4V4S

Science Fiction:
Imogen Rose (YA)
To enter - http://www.facebook.com/pages/PORTAL/243074017116
To buy - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0035RPGOK

Shannon Esposito
To enter - http://murderinparadise.com/
To buy - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003RISP1S/

Mystery:
T.L. Haddix
To enter - http://tlhaddix.com/content/
To buy - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003ES5S7U/
Karen Cantwell -humorous mystery
To enter-http://fictionfordessert.blogspot.com
To buy- http://www.amazon.com/Monkeys-Barbara-Murder-Mystery-ebook/dp/B003SE7O40

Thriller:
Mary McDonald
To enter - http://www.mmcdonald64.blogspot.com/
To buy - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003PPDB8K/

Women's Fiction & Romance:
Donna Fasano
To enter - http://donnafaz.pnn.com/15963-the-front-page
To buy - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002ZNJL78/

General Fiction:
R.J. Keller
To enter - http://rjkeller.wordpress.com/
To buy - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001MTEN6K/

Kristen Tsetsi
To enter - http://kristentsetsi.wordpress.com/
To buy - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002NPBSJM/
OR http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002NGO5NC/


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for taking care of that while I was at work, Mary! I am adding the two newcomers to the facebook page now.

Karen, the fan page name is Indie Authors Reader Appreciation Contest and the url is: http://www.facebook.com/pages/Indie-Authors-Reader-Appreciation-Contest/134392123245917

But it's not live yet, so you'll have to wait a couple days to see it.


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

Jessica Billings said:


> Thanks for taking care of that while I was at work, Mary! I am adding the two newcomers to the facebook page now.
> 
> Karen, the fan page name is Indie Authors Reader Appreciation Contest and the url is: http://www.facebook.com/pages/Indie-Authors-Reader-Appreciation-Contest/134392123245917
> 
> But it's not live yet, so you'll have to wait a couple days to see it.


I can't wait to see it. lol. I just added the link to my contest page, which, barring last minute additions, is done. whew! That's a good thing because the next two days I work 12 hour shifts.

I went with your basic summary of the contest, and added some specifics for me, like I have a Linky for entrants, so others can comment even if they aren't ready to buy. I also added a sentence about the free e-reader apps, with an arrow pointing to that part of my blog where the links are on the sidebar. I then copied the whole thing into an extra page so that it'll be easy to find for the rest of the month. Not sure how my linky will work on two pages.


----------



## soesposito (Jun 12, 2010)

Jessica- would you mind adding my smashwords link in case someone needs it in a different format? It's: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/16569

(Shannon Esposito)

Thanks!!


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

soesposito said:


> Jessica- would you mind adding my smashwords link in case someone needs it in a different format? It's: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/16569
> 
> (Shannon Esposito)
> 
> Thanks!!


Sure, I can do that.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2010)

Hey Mary, I guess I should toss out a slight adjustment. The place of entry won't be the homepage, but rather the blog I suppose.

So it would be www.powerlessbooks.com/blog

Thanks and good work!

P.S. Anyone have any predictions for how well this'll work?


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

foreverjuly said:


> Hey Mary, I guess I should toss out a slight adjustment. The place of entry won't be the homepage, but rather the blog I suppose.
> 
> So it would be www.powerlessbooks.com/blog
> 
> ...


I have no idea. I wish I had a crystal ball that would clue me in though. 

How is everyone doing putting their contest page together? Has anyone else finished theirs? I happened to have today off with nothing else to do, so I was able to work on it.


----------



## 16205 (Jun 8, 2010)

I have company in from out of town and haven't done anything with it yet.  Hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

Danielle Bourdon said:


> I have company in from out of town and haven't done anything with it yet. Hopefully tomorrow.


Not a big deal. I did mine early because I knew I wouldn't have time the next two days...plus, um, I thought the 1st was on Wednesday.   Turns out, it's Thursday.


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi Mary

*Tracy, your facebook url was too long, so I shortened it at tinyurl.com. I tested it and it takes you to your facebook page (in case you're wondering why it looks so different)* Thank you - I didn't know how 
Not very techno minded sorry.

I appreciate this - I'll start setting up my page hopefully tonight or tomorrow morning. I can't wait, I've got a good feeling about this contest and I hope everyone sells heaps!!!!!

Cheers,
Trace


----------



## karencantwell (Jun 17, 2010)

Thanks Mary and Jessica for doing all of this leg work.  I'm sure this question has been answered already before, but I missed it when running through the thread:

The way I'm understanding this -- we keep track of people buying OUR books and award our own gift cards based on only our own sales.  Am I right?  Or is this a group gift based on overall sales?

Also, is it a problem if I don't get this up on my own page until the 2nd?  My internet was down all day yesterday and I'm behind in work because of it.

Thanks again guy!


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

karencantwell said:


> The way I'm understanding this -- we keep track of people buying OUR books and award our own gift cards based on only our own sales. Am I right? Or is this a group gift based on overall sales?


You only need to keep track of your own sales. And if you want to modify any of the rules a bit for your contest, go ahead. All our sales are independent, but we're promoting everyone else's sales as well, if that makes sense.


----------



## karencantwell (Jun 17, 2010)

Jessica Billings said:


> You only need to keep track of your own sales. And if you want to modify any of the rules a bit for your contest, go ahead. All our sales are independent, but we're promoting everyone else's sales as well, if that makes sense.


Yup -- that makes sense. Thanks Jessica.


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

Just want to add my thanks for all of the hard work you guys are putting into the contest. I'm also very excited about the opportunity to get to know so many indie writers. I'm really looking forward to this!


----------



## 16205 (Jun 8, 2010)

I second that!


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2010)

I just edited my description to include the contest details and a link to the place on my blog where they can get their chance to win. It's something you all might want to do too.

Yes, the description on the Amazon book page.


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

foreverjuly said:


> I just edited my description to include the contest details and a link to the place on my blog where they can get their chance to win. It's something you all might want to do too.


Your description where? On your amazon book page?


----------



## rscully (Jun 5, 2010)

Okay, just started adding the contest info to my web page. Not quite finished yet, so now I'll start the process of adding everybody's links, etc to finish it off. Let me know what you think. On a positive, I've already had two sales  http://www.highwizardofsilvinesh.com/Silvinesh-Series.html


----------



## 16205 (Jun 8, 2010)

That looks great!  Finally been working on mine today as well.  I hope the link thingy works when it goes live.


----------



## J.M Pierce (May 13, 2010)

Hello everybody! I'm pretty excited about this thing and have got it posted on my Facebook fan page. I also posted on my Goodreads page as well. Best of luck to everyone and a giant thank you to the ladies for getting all of this organised and set up. Very much appreciate it!

J.M.


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

T.L. Haddix said:


> Was there a master list of all the participating authors posted somewhere other than page 4 (I think) of this thread? I want to get the latest list and post it. Thanks!


I think the one I posted on page four is the latest. Nobody else has tried to participate after that. You should be able to just copy and paste it to where ever you plan to post it. Hope that helps!


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

To everyone in the contest, I looked at the wording of the gift card award criteria, and realized it might appear that we would give a $20, then if more people entered a $40 dollar one in addition to the $20 one, and so on up the tier. Yikes!  Here is how I re-worded it:

Well dear reader, that depends on how many people enter! You see...
0-30 entries = one $20 amazon gift card will be randomly awarded
31-50 entries = prize increases to $40 amazon gift card
51-70 entries = prize increases to  $60 amazon gift card
71-90 entries = prize increases to  $80 amazon gift card
91+ entries  = prize increases to  $100 amazon gift card


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks Mary!


----------



## 16205 (Jun 8, 2010)

I'm wondering if  "0-30" doesn't need to be changed to "1-30".  If no one buys the book, who's going to win the gift card?


----------



## daveconifer (Oct 20, 2009)

Hey Folks,

I haven't been around much lately and I just noticed this thread.  Is it too late to get in on this?  I already have a blog and a Facebook fan page in place.

By the way, what is the actual contest?  is it "buy a book and have a chance to win a gift card in a raffle?"

Thanks!

...dave


----------



## DonnaFaz (Dec 5, 2009)

Jessica Billings said:


> Sure, I can do that.


Oooo, I hate to add more work to your load, but could you add my Smashwords link?

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/9466

Thanks!

~Donna~


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

daveconifer said:


> Hey Folks,
> 
> I haven't been around much lately and I just noticed this thread. Is it too late to get in on this? I already have a blog and a Facebook fan page in place.
> 
> ...


I think we can squeeze you in. It may take a few days for the others to all add you, but I can copy and paste what I have on my blog here for you to copy down. Before I do that though, post your genre, url of your blog or facebook where you're going to host the actual contest. Also, the url of where to buy the book/s. Then we can plug you into the right place on the page in regards to genre. Do this asap, because I know some people already have their pages set up.

As far as the contest, we all take care of our own prize, with the basic one starting at $20, the more sales, the higher the amount for that one gift card. I'm sure someone will reach the highest goal, especially more established indie authors, some of us might just award the $20 one, but no matter what, we'll all get more exposure and name recognition. The other indie authors will help plug each other and there is strength in numbers. For instance, if I did my own contest, I'd have only 136 followers, and maybe 170 Facebook friends (not many on my Facebook would buy as they aren't that active), but now I get exposure on all of your pages as well, and the same for all of you. Now, instead of 136, there are potentially 1000+ people seeing the blogs/facebook pages. We get our stories in front of a lot more eyeballs. Some of them will then blog about the contest, reaching their followers as well.  So, that was my thinking when I devised the contest.

Since there are so many of us now--I think you make 15, I might plug two authors at a time a few days a week on my blog, so I can squeeze everyone in.


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

MaryMcDonald said:


> I think we can squeeze you in. It may take a few days for the others to all add you, but I can copy and paste what I have on my blog here for you to copy down. Before I do that though, post your genre, url of your blog or facebook where you're going to host the actual contest. Also, the url of where to buy the book/s. Then we can plug you into the right place on the page in regards to genre. Do this asap, because I know some people already have their pages set up.
> 
> As far as the contest, we all take care of our own prize, with the basic one starting at $20, the more sales, the higher the amount for that one gift card. I'm sure someone will reach the highest goal, especially more established indie authors, some of us might just award the $20 one, but no matter what, we'll all get more exposure and name recognition. The other indie authors will help plug each other and there is strength in numbers. For instance, if I did my own contest, I'd have only 136 followers, and maybe 170 Facebook friends (not many on my Facebook would buy as they aren't that active), but now I get exposure on all of your pages as well, and the same for all of you. Now, instead of 136, there are potentially 1000+ people seeing the blogs/facebook pages. We get our stories in front of a lot more eyeballs. Some of them will then blog about the contest, reaching their followers as well.  So, that was my thinking when I devised the contest.
> 
> Since there are so many of us now--I think you make 15, I might plug two authors at a time a few days a week on my blog, so I can squeeze everyone in.


Is it too late for me?


----------



## daveconifer (Oct 20, 2009)

MaryMcDonald said:


> I think we can squeeze you in. It may take a few days for the others to all add you, but I can copy and paste what I have on my blog here for you to copy down. Before I do that though, post your genre, url of your blog or facebook where you're going to host the actual contest. Also, the url of where to buy the book/s. Then we can plug you into the right place on the page in regards to genre. Do this asap, because I know some people already have their pages set up.


Thanks. * If it's too rushed I'll just sit this one out.* Otherwise I guess I need to set everybody up on my page tonight.

I'll host on my facebook fan page: 
http://www.facebook.com/daveconiferfanpage

I'll use Snodgrass Vacation for the contest. Here's the Amazon Sales Page:
http://www.amazon.com/Snodgrass-Vacation-ebook/dp/B002U0KXR8/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

genre: humor


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

Imogen Rose said:


> Is it too late for me?


Too late? You're already there.  When I paste the next update, just copy and paste it to your webpage. You'll need to make a few changes (like putting your book title in there, instead of mine.)


----------



## soesposito (Jun 12, 2010)

I couldn't find an image that I liked to put on the blog with this contest, so I just made this "win" one, wanted to share it here in case any of you were in the same predicament:

http://s126.photobucket.com/albums/p104/soesposito/?action=view&current=win2.jpg


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

Okay, folks. Here is the latest, as I have it. Can be copied and pasted, and tweaked to fit your own book and details.

_______________

CONTEST!
INDIE AUTHORS READER APPRECIATION!
Win Amazon Gift Cards!

Ok, so here's the deal. During the month of July, if you purchase a copy of NO GOOD DEED, add your link to my Mr. Linky Frog to be entered into the contest. Both Kindle and Smashwords purchases count. (Smashwords has ePub format that is compatible with the Nook)

No Kindle, Nook or iPad? Have no fear! I got you covered.  You can download a free e-reader application of your choice. Links are right over there. 
But, what do I win?
You can win an Amazon gift card! For how much?
Well dear reader, that depends on how many people enter! You see...
0-30 entries = one $20 amazon gift card will be randomly awarded
31-50 entries = prize increases to $40 amazon gift card
51-70 entries = prize increases to $60 amazon gift card
71-90 entries = prize increases to $80 amazon gift card
91+ entries = prize increases to $100 amazon gift card

Make sense?

Ok, but your subject title says Amazon gift cardS. As in, multiple.
Very observant. You see, there are several other authors participating in this contest as well. Buy a copy of their book and head on over to their blog to enter their contest as well for more chances to win. 
So to sum it up, buy a $3 book and get a chance to win $100 on Amazon if enough people enter. Not a bad deal, I'd say! :-D
Below are all the awesome Indie authors involved.

Fantasy
Jessica Billings (YA)
To enter - http://jessicabillings.weebly.com/JULY-CONTEST.html
To buy - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003F779P4/

Jason Letts (YA)
To enter - www.powerlessbooks.com/blog
To buy - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003OQUOFI

J.M. Pierce (YA)
To enter - http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=113897971961168&ref=ts
To buy - http://www.amazon.com/dp/1451591284/

R.A. Scully
To enter - http://www.highwizardofsilvinesh.com/
To buy - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003QCIQLY/

Danielle Bourdon
To enter - http://www.daniellebourdon.com/
To buy - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003PPDHWA/

Tracy Alley
To enter-http://tinyurl.com/28zgf2f
To buy-http://www.amazon.com/Erichs-Plea-Witchcraft-Wars-ebook/dp/B003HS4V4S

Science Fiction
Imogen Rose (YA)
To enter - http://www.facebook.com/pages/PORTAL/243074017116
To buy - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0035RPGOK

Shannon Esposito
To enter - http://murderinparadise.com/
To buy - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003RISP1S/

Mystery
T.L. Haddix
To enter - http://tlhaddix.com/content/
To buy - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003ES5S7U/
Karen Cantwell -humorous mystery
To enter-http://fictionfordessert.blogspot.com
To buy- http://www.amazon.com/Monkeys-Barbara-Murder-Mystery-ebook/dp/B003SE7O40

Thriller
Mary McDonald
To enter - http://www.mmcdonald64.blogspot.com/
To buy - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003PPDB8K/

Women's Fiction & Romance
Donna Fasano
To enter - http://donnafaz.pnn.com/15963-the-front-page
To buy - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002ZNJL78/
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/9466
General Fiction
R.J. Keller
To enter - http://rjkeller.wordpress.com/
To buy - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001MTEN6K/

Kristen Tsetsi
To enter - http://kristentsetsi.wordpress.com/
To buy - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002NPBSJM/
OR http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002NGO5NC/
Humor
Dave Conifer 
To enter-http://www.facebook.com/daveconiferfanpage
To Buy-http://www.amazon.com/Snodgrass-Vacation-ebook/dp/B002U0KXR8/

Contest runs from July 1st-July 31st. 
Consider becoming a follower of this blog so you can easily find your way back here to check to see if sales have increased the prize. Also, visit our official Facebook Page-Indie Authors Reader Appreciation Contest


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

MaryMcDonald said:


> Too late? You're already there.  When I paste the next update, just copy and paste it to your webpage. You'll need to make a few changes (like putting your book title in there, instead of mine.)


Lol, wonderful!


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

*add your link to my Mr. Linky Frog*

....I'm lost...


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

Imogen Rose said:


> *add your link to my Mr. Linky Frog*
> 
> ....I'm lost...


You can take that part out, it's specific to my blog. Sorry!


----------



## CDChristian (Jun 4, 2010)

I come slinking in here the day before you all go live---so that's a big boo for me. Is it too late to add another participant? If it is too late, do you think another contest can be run for the month of August?


----------



## daveconifer (Oct 20, 2009)

Hi Mary,

Would you mind switching me to 'Dave' in that template?  I don't want to confuse anybody!


----------



## daveconifer (Oct 20, 2009)

So contestants need to send a message to my fan page saying they bought it, right?  Then, at the end of the month, I'll pick a name randomly and award the gift card?  Is that it?  Thanks...


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

CDChristian said:


> I come slinking in here the day before you all go live---so that's a big boo for me. Is it too late to add another participant? If it is too late, do you think another contest can be run for the month of August?


I can add you to mine, but it's up to the others if they can edit their pages. I'll also add you to what I have pasted above, but some might have already loaded their pages, so I can't promise anything. I'll do my best though. 

Also, T.L. Hadddix and anyone else--here's the Facebook Url:

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Indie-Authors-Reader-Appreciation-Contest/

It's not live yet so I only got an Oops when I clicked it. I'm sure Jessica will make it live before tomorrow though.

I'm getting excited! My husband just called me and asked if I had any sales. I had to tell him that it doesn't start until tomorrow. (I'd goofed and told him today. Whoops!)


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh my goodness, I go to work and when I come home, there are so many posts to read. 

Ok, I'm adding the 2 newcomers to the facebook page now. Once I've added them, I'm making the facebook page go live, so please check it to make sure you approve of everything and I haven't goofed on any of the info. Also, I like the way you reworded the prize stuff, Mary. I was worried that was a bit confusing. This is much better.

Alright, so the facebook link should be in live in 15 mins or so. 

Edit: It took more like half an hour, but I *think* everything is ready now. Let me know if there's anything I need to change and I'll get right on it. Anyway, start "liking" the page and send it to your friends for more publicity (in the lower-left hand corner is the "share" button). Contest starts tomorrow!

Also I think I messed up a bit on the link previously. It's actually: http://www.facebook.com/pages/Indie-Authors-Reader-Appreciation-Contest/134392123245917

Those numbers at the end are apparently important.


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2010)

I just joined the facebook page!


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

Hmm, I don't know if anyone else is using HTML, but if you want to use my HTML to list all the participating authors, go ahead:


> *Fantasy*Jessica Billings (YA) - Jason Letts (YA) - J.M. Pierce (YA) - Tracey Alley (YA) - Danielle Bourdon - R.A. Scully  -  *Science Fiction*Imogen Rose (YA) - Shannon Esposito  -  or  *Mystery*T.L. Haddix - Karen Cantwell (Humor) -  *Thriller*Mary McDonald -  *Women's Fiction & Romance*Donna Fasano -  or Claudia D. Christian (Dark Erotica) -  *Humor*Dave Conifer -  *General Fiction*R.J. Keller - Kristen Tsetsi -


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

Okay, here is the FINAL draft of the page for your blogs or Facebook. I've highlighted what is specific to my blog. Some of it might be something you'll need, some won't. Tweak as needed. 

CONTEST!
INDIE AUTHORS READER APPRECIATION!
Win Amazon Gift Cards!

Ok, so here's the deal. During the month of July, if you purchase a copy of NO GOOD DEED, add your link to my Mr. Linky Frog to be entered into the contest. Both Kindle and Smashwords purchases count. (Smashwords has ePub format that is compatible with the Nook)

No Kindle, Nook or iPad? Have no fear! I got you covered.  You can download a free e-reader application of your choice. Links are right over there. 
But, what do I win?
You can win an Amazon gift card! For how much?
Well dear reader, that depends on how many people enter! You see...
0-30 entries = one $20 amazon gift card will be randomly awarded
31-50 entries = prize increases to $40 amazon gift card
51-70 entries = prize increases to $60 amazon gift card
71-90 entries = prize increases to $80 amazon gift card
91+ entries = prize increases to $100 amazon gift card

Make sense?

Ok, but your subject title says Amazon gift cardS. As in, multiple.
Very observant. You see, there are several other authors participating in this contest as well. Buy a copy of their book and head on over to their blog to enter their contest as well for more chances to win. 
So to sum it up, buy a $3 book and get a chance to win $100 on Amazon if enough people enter. Not a bad deal, I'd say! :-D
Below are all the awesome Indie authors involved.

Fantasy
Jessica Billings (YA)
To enter - http://jessicabillings.weebly.com/JULY-CONTEST.html
To buy - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003F779P4/

Jason Letts (YA)
To enter - www.powerlessbooks.com/blog
To buy - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003OQUOFI

J.M. Pierce (YA)
To enter - http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=113897971961168&ref=ts
To buy - http://www.amazon.com/dp/1451591284/

R.A. Scully
To enter - http://www.highwizardofsilvinesh.com/
To buy - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003QCIQLY/

Danielle Bourdon
To enter - http://www.daniellebourdon.com/
To buy - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003PPDHWA/

Tracy Alley
To enter-http://tinyurl.com/28zgf2f
To buy-http://www.amazon.com/Erichs-Plea-Witchcraft-Wars-ebook/dp/B003HS4V4S

Science Fiction
Imogen Rose (YA)
To enter - http://www.facebook.com/pages/PORTAL/243074017116
To buy - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0035RPGOK

Shannon Esposito
To enter - http://murderinparadise.com/
To buy - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003RISP1S/

Mystery
T.L. Haddix
To enter - http://tlhaddix.com/content/
To buy - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003ES5S7U/
Karen Cantwell -humorous mystery
To enter-http://fictionfordessert.blogspot.com
To buy- http://www.amazon.com/Monkeys-Barbara-Murder-Mystery-ebook/dp/B003SE7O40

Thriller
Mary McDonald
To enter - http://www.mmcdonald64.blogspot.com/
 To buy - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003PPDB8K/

Women's Fiction & Romance
Donna Fasano
To enter - http://donnafaz.pnn.com/15963-the-front-page
To buy - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002ZNJL78/
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/9466
Claudia D. Christian-Dark Paranormal Romance
To Enter - http://claudiadchristian.com/blog/2010/06/amazon-gift-card-contest-july-1-july-31-2010/
To Buy - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0036B8YNA
OR - http://www.amazon.com/Vicious-Bliss-fallen-2010-ebook/dp/B003O68EUU
General Fiction
R.J. Keller
To enter - http://rjkeller.wordpress.com/
To buy - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001MTEN6K/

Kristen Tsetsi
To enter - http://kristentsetsi.wordpress.com/
To buy - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002NPBSJM/
OR http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002NGO5NC/
Humor
Dave Conifer
To enter-http://www.facebook.com/daveconiferfanpage
To Buy-http://www.amazon.com/Snodgrass-Vacation-ebook/dp/B002U0KXR8/

Contest runs from July 1st-July 31st. 
Consider becoming a follower of this blog so you can easily find your way back here to check to see if sales have increased the prize. Also, visit our official Facebook Page-Indie Authors Reader Appreciation Contest


----------



## rscully (Jun 5, 2010)

Facebook site looks really good. Great work! 

I wish each and every fellow author the best of luck during the month of July and beyond.

I have posted a link on my web site and on my facebook fan page.

Game on


----------



## J.M Pierce (May 13, 2010)

Yep, I'm up and running too! I also wish everybody the best a very special thanks to Jessica and Mary for putting so much effort into this. I am really excited to see if it generates some sales. Lord knows mine couldn't get much worse as of late!


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

rscully said:


> Facebook site looks really good. Great work!
> 
> I wish each and every fellow author the best of luck during the month of July and beyond.
> 
> ...


I have mine scheduled to post at six a.m. tomorrow. I'm tempted to post it early, but I've been telling people to check out the blog Thursday, and I don't want it to be buried too far down on their dashboards. Darn it. lol.


----------



## soesposito (Jun 12, 2010)

I noticed Tracy's and Dave's aren't showing up as links, so they would have to be copy pasted. Is there any way to fix that?


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

soesposito said:


> I noticed Tracy's and Dave's aren't showing up as links, so they would have to be copy pasted. Is there any way to fix that?


It's because there isn't a space after the dash. Here, um, I'll quote and fix it real quick.



MaryMcDonald said:


> Okay, here is the FINAL draft of the page for your blogs or Facebook. I've highlighted what is specific to my blog. Some of it might be something you'll need, some won't. Tweak as needed.
> 
> CONTEST!
> INDIE AUTHORS READER APPRECIATION!
> ...


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author (Jun 25, 2010)

Mary, I'd love to join in.  Totally new to ebooks as my book just went up yesterday.  Second book should be up by Monday which will generate more interest as the first one came out in paperback in 2006.  Just let me know what I need to do and I'll help anyone else.  I blog, twitter, facebook, bebo, DorothyL, gather, and myspace.  So I can help get the word out through that list.  DorothyL only allows things related to mysteries, but I'm sure there are readers on there that like other genres.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

Linda S. Prather Author said:


> Mary, I'd love to join in. Totally new to ebooks as my book just went up yesterday. Second book should be up by Monday which will generate more interest as the first one came out in paperback in 2006. Just let me know what I need to do and I'll help anyone else. I blog, twitter, facebook, bebo, DorothyL, gather, and myspace. So I can help get the word out through that list. DorothyL only allows things related to mysteries, but I'm sure there are readers on there that like other genres.


Heya Linda, I can add you to the facebook page (which is at http://www.facebook.com/pages/Indie-Authors-Reader-Appreciation-Contest/134392123245917). As for what you need to do, there is a post right before yours that you can read through, make any changes to, then add to your blog tomorrow. Also become a fan of the facebook page and share it with anyone you can think of.  I think that covers everything, but let me know if you have any questions.

Also, what is your blog url? (I'm thinking it's http://blogs.myspace.com/giftofdreams so that's what I'll put for now, but if it's wrong, just let me know!)

I modified my quoted contest rules up a couple posts to add Linda in.


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

Okay, I'm up to date with everyone on my blog, and I see Jessica has updated the post a few above to show the lastest as well.  I'm heading to bed and mine posts in 8 hours automatically, so I won't be able to add any more tonight. 

Do we consider the contest now closed to new participants to keep it from getting too messy?


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah, I'd say this is the absolute final deadline. Good luck starting tomorrow, everyone!


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

Mary, can you change my category to YA time travel... got a lot of flack for calling my fluff , sci-fi, lol!


----------



## daveconifer (Oct 20, 2009)

I made these changes:

- Added Linda S. Prather
- Changed Claudia's description to "Dark Paranormal Romance"
- Changed Imogen's category to "YA Time Travel"

About to announce...


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author (Jun 25, 2010)

Good morning everyone.  Got a late start, but I'm getting ready to post this to about 50 sites, including my blog.  Good luck and I hope it costs all of us the $100.00, because that means all of us had great sells and lots of publicity.


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author (Jun 25, 2010)

Hey guys, could you change my blog to www.jacodypress.blogspot.com
  
If you've already posted my myspace blog will work.

Thank you


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

I put a little thing in my signature to stir up interest around here, hopefully. 
I also made those 2 changes authors requested on the facebook page.


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

Mine is up. Thanks for organizing this!


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

Mary, are you putting up a list on the Amazon kindle site?

http://www.amazon.com/gp/forum/cd/forum.html/ref=cm_cd_pg_pg1?ie=UTF8&cdForum=Fx1D7SY3BVSESG&cdPage=1


----------



## Kristen Tsetsi (Sep 1, 2009)

Can I thank you again for putting that blog post together? THANK YOU. I've been stupid busy lately, and you just saved me 
so
much
time.

thank you
thank you 
thank you

- Kristen


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi all,
I'm up and running.... best of luck to everyone and may we be inundated with sales  

Thank you again to Mary and Jessica  

Cheers,
Trace


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

Imogen Rose said:


> Mary, are you putting up a list on the Amazon kindle site?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/forum/cd/forum.html/ref=cm_cd_pg_pg1?ie=UTF8&cdForum=Fx1D7SY3BVSESG&cdPage=1


I put one in the Kindle Books forum, and also on the Shameless plug for Thrillers--but mentioned the variety in the contest. If you or Donna wants to do a few others there, that would be good. I don't want to be hit with a spamming charge. 

Also, I'm at work today and have ICU, so my computer time will be limited until after 3pm.


----------



## Dawn Judd (Jun 8, 2010)

I would love to join.  I have several pages I can post it on.  What do you need from me?


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

Dawn Judd said:


> I would love to join. I have several pages I can post it on. What do you need from me?


What I would encourage you to do, is find a few more people (there's someone on the facebook page also asking about joining) and start a new one. We can all link to the other contest more easily if it's just one link. The reason I suggest it isn't because I don't want more involved--I do! It's just that the pages are getting very long with all the links. If we could get another Indie Contest going simultaneously...well, heck, maybe we'll even get some mainstream publicity.

What do you all think? Since the contest is in reality, individual contests linked together, the more the merrier. We just have to keep the pages from overwhelming people. I'll start a new thread about this too.


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author (Jun 25, 2010)

Well, I'm up and running.  Post the blog with a few changes, and yes, thank you for outlining it for us.  Also posted on several special interests sites I belong to.  One thought:  I don't want to repost this daily and have the same people looking at the same thing.  I should have asked this question long before, but is the payment I make based on my sales, in other words $20.00 for 2-30, etcetera, or is it based on the combined sales of all authors?  I'm assuming it's based on my sales, but Lord knows I've been wrong before.  If it's based on an individual sales basis then I could do a daily or bi-daily update of Contest Prize - $20.00, and raise it all the way to $100.00.  If it's based on all authors sales we could still do the same thing.  Good luck everyone.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

Your prize is based on your sales, Linda. So no need to worry about everyone else's sales, just your own.


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

Is it to late to join in ?


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2010)

Kippoe said:


> Is it to late to join in ?


I'm sure you could get added in.

So is anyone seeing any action out of this yet?


----------



## karencantwell (Jun 17, 2010)

I'm up and running!


----------



## 16205 (Jun 8, 2010)

foreverjuly said:


> I'm sure you could get added in.
> 
> So is anyone seeing any action out of this yet?


Only from family and friends so far.

My blog stats have increased quite a bit, though.


----------



## rcanepa (Jul 1, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I missed the contest by about 24 hours by the looks of things, so I decided to start organizing the second/additional one.  I just began a new topic: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,28292.0.html

Please help spread the word to anyone who's interested or missed the submission for the first one. 

I'm off to eat but then I'll be back.


----------



## rscully (Jun 5, 2010)

Kindle hasn't moved much, just the odd sale, but I have had over 20 sales in the last 24 hours. Gave business cards away with my books and told people to enter to win / check out the contest we have going. First day, give it time. We need to create some hype and get visibility. People will catch on, especially when the numbers start increasing. Good luck my fellow authors


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author (Jun 25, 2010)

Haven't received any weird emails.  Have had a LOT of hits on my blog post.  A couple of sales.  I'll keep plugging.  Hope everyone has a fantastic weekend and 4th of July.


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author (Jun 25, 2010)

I checked everyone's link this morning to make sure it worked in my blog.  Everyone worked in my myspace blog, but my jacodypress blog links didn't click so I'll work on that.  One thing I did notice is that my name was missing from the list of authors in some of the blogs.  Mostly because I was added to the second list because I was late getting in.  When you blog again I would really appreciate it if you could add me to the mystery list.  I'm missing from:  T. L. Haddix; Karen Cantwell; Jason Letts; J. M. Pierce; Danielle Bourdon; Tracy Ally; Sharon Esposito; Donna Fasano; Claudia D. Christian; R. J. Keller.

Everyone might want to check their blogs just to make sure the links work and everyone is listed.  I just checked the blog links, not the buy links on my post, not the buy links so before I repost I'll check those too.  I have a real publicity campaign planned for the next three to four days so I hope everyone sees some increases in sales and traffic.


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author (Jun 25, 2010)

Last post this morning--I promise.  My mind works best when I'm doing my morning muse.  Mary, I think, came up with the idea of blogging on each other's books.  I think that's a great idea.  Would anyone be interested in reciprocating Author Interviews on their blogs?  We can come up with a list of questions for the interview and then post the contest news and links below there.  I get between 100 to 200 hits a day on my myspace blogs.  And book reviews have been really popular on there in the past.  If anyone would like to participate in that, let me know.  I blog every day now and could do the entire group during the month of July.

Also, there are lots of on-line radio stations looking for guest speakers.  I'm going to try to set up several of those this month and will point out our contest on there.  A press release to your local newspapers won't hurt either.  My hometown won't post it, but the largest one in KY will if I combine it with the latest e-book news.  Literary on-line magazines for your state are also always looking for input and I'll be posting one for Kentucky.


----------



## J.M Pierce (May 13, 2010)

Thanks for pointing that out Linda. I've got you on there now. Take care.

J.M.


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author (Jun 25, 2010)

Thanks, J.M. 

Linda


----------



## 16205 (Jun 8, 2010)

Linda, I thought I had the final list copied.  Are your links on the list Mary put together?

I'll get it fixed soon as I find them!


Danielle


----------



## 16205 (Jun 8, 2010)

Okay, everything's fixed!


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

Linda S. Prather Author said:


> . One thing I did notice is that my name was missing from the list of authors in some of the blogs. I'm missing from: T. L. Haddix; Karen Cantwell; Jason Letts; J. M. Pierce; Danielle Bourdon; *Tracy Ally*; Sharon Esposito; Donna Fasano; Claudia D. Christian; R. J. Keller.


I just double checked and I have added you, I think it was late going up but you're there now with cover of your book in the Eligible Books Photo album.

Good luck to all


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author (Jun 25, 2010)

Thanks everyone.  I'm going to check my buy buttons too, just because I have between 1500 and 2000 personal emails set to deliver tomorrow and I want to make sure they're all correct.  I know a lot of voracious readers and many of them are anxiously awaiting my second book as they bought the first one in 2006 (shame on me for taking so long).  And they read all genres so I hope this generates some sales on your sites too.  Sacred Secrets should be live by tomorrow which means I can post the book review and send out press releases all linking to our contest page.  

Have a great weekend!


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

Linda S. Prather Author said:


> Last post this morning--I promise. My mind works best when I'm doing my morning muse. Mary, I think, came up with the idea of blogging on each other's books. I think that's a great idea. Would anyone be interested in reciprocating Author Interviews on their blogs? We can come up with a list of questions for the interview and then post the contest news and links below there. I get between 100 to 200 hits a day on my myspace blogs. And book reviews have been really popular on there in the past. If anyone would like to participate in that, let me know. I blog every day now and could do the entire group during the month of July.
> 
> Also, there are lots of on-line radio stations looking for guest speakers. I'm going to try to set up several of those this month and will point out our contest on there. A press release to your local newspapers won't hurt either. My hometown won't post it, but the largest one in KY will if I combine it with the latest e-book news. Literary on-line magazines for your state are also always looking for input and I'll be posting one for Kentucky.


Those are some fantastic ideas, Linda. I'm game for some interviews and such. I'm on vacation all next week--not going anywhere, just taking time from work and hanging with the family, so I should have some time do some promotion stuff. This week at work has been crazy. Between doing my actual job, I've been training/supervising new employees, and getting this contest going. I'm a little burned out at the moment. lol


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author (Jun 25, 2010)

Mary, I'll work up a list of questions and answer them myself, and then send them to you.  As soon as you've answered them I'll blog our interview as well as talk about your book.  I think it will be fun, informative for the readers and good PR.


----------



## DonnaFaz (Dec 5, 2009)

Linda, I will work on adding you to my blogs. Have to run out now...but I'll get it done today.

All, I posted about the contest on 5 different Facebook pages. I'll do more later. I haven't seen a single sale. LOL

~Donna~


----------



## 16205 (Jun 8, 2010)

Linda,

I think these are all great ideas.  Any way we can all cross promote is a good thing. 

I'm on board!


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

I've had two sales. One said she was going to buy the book anyway, but got distracted the other night, and is now glad that she waited so she can enter the contest. The other posted how she had never bought an e-book before, and now as the Kindle app on her Mac.


----------



## karencantwell (Jun 17, 2010)

T.L. Haddix said:


> Linda,
> 
> Sounds great here, too. If it wouldn't be too much trouble, could you post the genre and links you want us to add onto our lists? I'm having a slow brain day and things aren't computing too well, so I need all the help I can get.
> 
> ...


Ditto Linda! I'm sorry you're not on mine -- as soon as I see the links I'll get it up.

Also, my sales are up considerably the last two days, but haven't had anyone comment to me on my blog that they've purchased. I hope people are realizing they should comment. . .


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2010)

karencantwell said:


> Ditto Linda! I'm sorry you're not on mine -- as soon as I see the links I'll get it up.
> 
> Also, my sales are up considerably the last two days, but haven't had anyone comment to me on my blog that they've purchased. I hope people are realizing they should comment. . .


Wow, that's cool. Yeah, I got a sale today, no blog comment. I'd like to see a few more.


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

foreverjuly said:


> Wow, that's cool. Yeah, I got a sale today, no blog comment. I'd like to see a few more.


Hey y'all. Someone brought up the legality of the contest. I believe that simply stating that no purchase is required, and that to enter they must do some other non-purchase requirement instead. For instance, I'm going to require that people become followers if they aren't already, and to link to the blog/Facebook/Tweet the contest. After they've done those things, they can comment that they've done them and be entered. However, the prizes can still be based on sales.


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

Important! Everyone note the changes I've made to keep us legal.

Thursday, July 1, 2010

CONTEST-- Indie Authors Reader Appreciation

CONTEST!
INDIE AUTHORS READER APPRECIATION!
Win Amazon Gift Cards!

Ok, so here's the deal. During the month of July, if you purchase a copy of NO GOOD DEED, add your link to my Mr. Linky Frog to be entered into the contest. Both Kindle and Smashwords purchases count. (Smashwords has ePub format that is compatible with the Nook)

No Kindle, Nook or iPad? Have no fear! I got you covered.  You can download a free e-reader application of your choice. Links are right over there.

But, what do I win?
You can win an Amazon gift card! For how much?
Well dear reader, that depends on how many people enter! You see...
0-30 sales = one $20 amazon gift card will be randomly awarded
31-50 *sales *= prize increases to $40 amazon gift card
51-70 sales = prize increases to $60 amazon gift card
71-90 sales = prize increases to $80 amazon gift card
91+ sales = prize increases to $100 amazon gift card

Make sense?

Ok, but your subject title says Amazon gift cardS. As in, multiple.
Very observant. You see, there are several other authors participating in this contest as well. Buy a copy of their book and head on over to their blog to enter their contest as well for more chances to win. 
So to sum it up, buy a $3 book and get a chance to win $100 on Amazon if enough people enter. Not a bad deal, I'd say! :-D
Below are all the awesome Indie authors involved.

Fantasy
Jessica Billings (YA)
To enter - http://jessicabillings.weebly.com/JULY-CONTEST.html
To buy - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003F779P4/

Jason Letts (YA)
To enter - www.powerlessbooks.com/blog
To buy - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003OQUOFI

J.M. Pierce (YA)
To enter - http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=113897971961168&ref=ts
To buy - http://www.amazon.com/dp/1451591284/

R.A. Scully
To enter - http://www.highwizardofsilvinesh.com/
To buy - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003QCIQLY/

Danielle Bourdon
To enter - http://www.daniellebourdon.com/
To buy - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003PPDHWA/

Tracy Alley
To enter- http://tinyurl.com/28zgf2f
To buy- http://www.amazon.com/Erichs-Plea-Witchcraft-Wars-ebook/dp/B003HS4V4S

Imogen Rose (YA-Time Travel)
To enter - http://www.facebook.com/pages/PORTAL/243074017116
To buy - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0035RPGOK

Science Fiction
Shannon Esposito
To enter - http://murderinparadise.com/
To buy - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003RISP1S/

Mystery
T.L. Haddix
To enter - http://tlhaddix.com/content/
To buy - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003ES5S7U/
Karen Cantwell -humorous mystery
To enter-http://fictionfordessert.blogspot.com
To buy- http://www.amazon.com/Monkeys-Barbara-Murder-Mystery-ebook/dp/B003SE7O40 
Linda S. Prather
To enter - http://www.jacodypress.blogspot.com/
To buy - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003U4WVQ4/

Thriller
Mary McDonald
To enter - http://www.mmcdonald64.blogspot.com/
To buy - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003PPDB8K/

Women's Fiction & Romance
Donna Fasano
To enter - http://donnafaz.pnn.com/15963-the-front-page
To buy - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002ZNJL78/
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/9466
Claudia D. Christian-Dark Paranormal Romance
To Enter - http://claudiadchristian.com/blog/2010/06/amazon-gift-card-contest-july-1-july-31-2010/
To Buy - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0036B8YNA
OR - http://www.amazon.com/Vicious-Bliss-fallen-2010-ebook/dp/B003O68EUU

General Fiction
R.J. Keller
To enter - http://rjkeller.wordpress.com/
To buy - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001MTEN6K/

Kristen Tsetsi
To enter - http://kristentsetsi.wordpress.com/
To buy - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002NPBSJM/
OR http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002NGO5NC/
Humor
Dave Conifer
To enter- http://www.facebook.com/daveconiferfanpage
To Buy- http://www.amazon.com/Snodgrass-Vacation-ebook/dp/B002U0KXR8/

Contest runs from July 1st-July 31st. No purchase necessary. Become a follower and either Tweet/Facebook this contest to be entered. If you're already a follower, putting a link to the contest on your blog and Tweeting/Facebooking the contest will constitute entry. Must post in the Link above to be in the drawing. Prize amount based on sales of the book. 
Facebook Page-Indie Authors Reader Appreciation Contest


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author (Jun 25, 2010)

Mary, since you're redoing this can I add the second book, Sacred Secrets, A Jacody Ives Mystery to the list?  It just came out today.

I don't really see a legal problem, and I'm in the legal field.  I'll send my attorney and email and ask him if he sees any problem with it.  

Also, could someone tell me how to add this book to my signature?  I haven't a clue.  I tried to modify my profile, but Peggy added my last book to my signature for me.  

I have had some sales, no comments on my blogs.  I'm wondering if people may be worried about putting their email addresses in a blog comment for everyone to see.  I'm thinking about changing it to - email me with your name and email address and whether you purchased The Gifts or Sacred Secrets.  That way I'm the only one that gets to see their email.  And then also put the little legal disclaimer on there that names and email addresses will be used for purposes of the contest only, no email data bank will be maintained and that I don't sale email lists.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2010)

The legality of the contest? I saw the mention of Maine in the other thread. Reminds me of how Amazon weasels out of paying sales tax in every state but Washington. Unless it's illegal in Washington, we're probably fine. Unless somebody says anything, we're probably fine. And even if they do, we'll probably just have to take it down.


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

Linda S. Prather Author said:


> Mary, since you're redoing this can I add the second book, Sacred Secrets, A Jacody Ives Mystery to the list? It just came out today.
> 
> I don't really see a legal problem, and I'm in the legal field. I'll send my attorney and email and ask him if he sees any problem with it.
> 
> ...


Sure, I see no problem adding a second book. Also, I need to change Imogen to fantasy, I believe. Running this past your lawyer would be great. I hope the changes I've made keep it all above board.


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

foreverjuly said:


> The legality of the contest? I saw the mention of Maine in the other thread. Reminds me of how Amazon weasels out of paying sales tax in every state but Washington. Unless it's illegal in Washington, we're probably fine. Unless somebody says anything, we're probably fine. And even if they do, we'll probably just have to take it down.


Since the contests are in essence, individual contests, I can't see why people can't do it however it works in their state.  However, if they are unsure, or worried, they can add the 'no purchase necessary' along with some simple rule that people would need to enter.

Personally, I don't mind adding entrants based on following and advertising the contest because I want to build my blog presence too. Maybe my first book won't sell a lot, but gaining a wide blog following could help in subsequent books. I want to build my platform, I guess.


----------



## J.M Pierce (May 13, 2010)

foreverjuly said:


> Wow, that's cool. Yeah, I got a sale today, no blog comment. I'd like to see a few more.


Always feels good to get a sale. I actually sold a Kindle and a paperback today! I've heard nothing but crickets for so long I almost forgot how it felt to check your rank and see it jump up. No one posted anything on my facebook page though so I'm not sure if it is contest related or not. I have noticed an increase in membership to the fan page so I do think folks are visiting. There's a whole lotta month left so I'm still very optimistic. Take care everyone and have a great and safe 4th weekend.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

MaryMcDonald said:


> Hey y'all. Someone brought up the legality of the contest. I believe that simply stating that no purchase is required, and that to enter they must do some other non-purchase requirement instead. For instance, I'm going to require that people become followers if they aren't already, and to link to the blog/Facebook/Tweet the contest. After they've done those things, they can comment that they've done them and be entered. However, the prizes can still be based on sales.


Ok, this is the way I see it - the contest is for people who happen to buy one of our books this month. They're not paying to enter the contest, they're paying for the book (and we're not charging any extra than usual). However, they're only eligible to enter the contest if they bought a book this month. Anyway, that's what I'll tell anyone who questions the legality of it for me, haha.


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

Saw the other thread before this one. As long as it says "No purchase necessary..." it's okay in Maine.
Thanks for rewording the contest. Actually, thanks for initiating it.


----------



## karencantwell (Jun 17, 2010)

Thanks Mary.  I made those changes.  Have added Linda Prather too.


----------



## rscully (Jun 5, 2010)

Wow, what a fun weekend so far  

Sold about 30 novels, not quite as good as I had hoped for, but I can't complain, good exposure with thousands of people walking around. Used my old '66 Charger to draw in the crowd, sure worked good and had a few ask me if the book related to the car. Although it certainly does not, it gave me another idea for a sci-fi triller. Inspiration comes in the strangest of places sometimes 

So, how are everyone's sales? I myself, can't say with any certainty that sales have come because of our contest, but people were very happy to be entered into. 4 have already signed up, sure the others will follow suit once they get back home.

Thinking about going up to Can Con scheduled for Aug 20th-22nd in Ottawa, anyone else going there? Let me know, tables are going for $75 and $25 extra can allow you to bring a partner, split a table and it would only be $50. I've never gone to one of these, looks really interesting with workshops, a few publishers and authors attending. I'm assuming that many of this group are from the USA, but I figure there is no harm in asking, since people come from all over to attend these.

Take care and talk to you soon.


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

rscully said:


> Wow, what a fun weekend so far
> 
> Sold about 30 novels, not quite as good as I had hoped for, but I can't complain, good exposure with thousands of people walking around. Used my old '66 Charger to draw in the crowd, sure worked good and had a few ask me if the book related to the car. Although it certainly does not, it gave me another idea for a sci-fi triller. Inspiration comes in the strangest of places sometimes
> 
> ...


Gosh, 30 novels would be fantastic for me. lol. I was feeling good about the five I've sold since the contest started--only three who signed up for the gift card. Now, I'm feeling kind of bummed. Oh well. It's only the start of my fourth week of sales.


----------



## 16205 (Jun 8, 2010)

Not nearly so good here. A couple people who bought the book had trouble with the linky thing unfortunately, so I had to scramble and rearrange the pages. Not everyone has a blog/site etc. 

Holding out hope I can at least get 10 people up for the contest by the end of the month.  Of course I'd like more, but I'd settle for that!


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

Danielle Bourdon said:


> Not nearly so good here. A couple people who bought the book had trouble with the linky thing unfortunately, so I had to scramble and rearrange the pages. Not everyone has a blog/site etc.
> 
> Holding out hope I can at least get 10 people up for the contest by the end of the month. Of course I'd like more, but I'd settle for that!


Yeah, I had a little trouble with my linky thing too. I ended up using two of them. Also, two of my blog followers who bought, posted in the comments and not the on the linky, so I added them in the order they bought. I haven't had anyone ask how to sign up if they don't have a blog, but I'll figure out something. Maybe use their name and email, and just put my blog url in there to make the thing work.


----------



## rscully (Jun 5, 2010)

I'll post on Fantasy Freaks in their advertising section. See if I can spark some interest for our group 

Don't fret. The books I sold were Trade Paperbacks and one of my Hardcover. Only had one Kindle Sale in all this time. The event I was at, had thousands of people there. Basically made my entry fee back. I'm just trying new things to get out there and reach some newer folks.

I have another signing in Timmins Ontario at the Book Bin on Friday. Probably will end up leaving a few copies. During the summer, I want to get around the north shore of Lake Superior and hit all the communities such as North Bay, Sudbury, Sault Ste Marie and Thunder Bay. One place I can guarantee lots of sales, is back in my hometown of Wawa. Sold over 100 copies last fall, there alone, many now want book two. I suggest that each of you does the same if you haven't already. 

If you want to make your work into a physical book, there is always Create Space as an option. I'm still toying with the idea of setting up a web site and helping people get published. I have a few ideas on how to do it and with all the programs needed to complete the task on my computer, it really wouldn't be that hard to make it a reality. I like the fact that I can hold the book in my hand, to me, there is nothing more rewarding than having the printed proof show up and thinking, I did it!

Anyways, food for thought, I'll get the Contest Posted on Fantasy Freaks and see if it helps.


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

rscully said:


> I'll post on Fantasy Freaks in their advertising section. See if I can spark some interest for our group
> 
> Don't fret. The books I sold were Trade Paperbacks and one of my Hardcover. Only had one Kindle Sale in all this time. The event I was at, had thousands of people there. Basically made my entry fee back. I'm just trying new things to get out there and reach some newer folks.
> 
> ...


I've thought about doing a print version of my book, but I'm a bit overwhelmed with all it entails. I started a Createspace account...I think, about a week ago, and then never went back.


----------



## 16205 (Jun 8, 2010)

rscully-- Congratulations!  That's fantastic.

Mary-- I just went through the process.  If you need any help, let me know.


----------



## rscully (Jun 5, 2010)

Just posted on The Fantasy Freaks page.

If you need any help at all, I'm also willing to pitch in. I have the photoshop and templates. Send me a pic and basically the layout and I can generate a nice cover. There are also online ones that work good too.


----------



## rcanepa (Jul 1, 2010)

Hello everyone!

Just wanted to bring up a couple questions / thoughts and inquire how things are going. How are the sales looking?

I have 2-3 other people interested so far. I hoping that we can count on your support, as those of us entering late have a definite disadvantage of not being included in the main list. 

Also, have you given any thought along the lines of awarding the certificates? I've been thinking about this lately myself as I've been drumming up contest ideas before I encountered this one.


Will you email the certificate?
Will you send it via normal mail (thinking delivery confirmation, etc)

I see 2 issues with delivering the certificate:


Ensuring validity of the winner
Ensuring you have proof of its delivery to prevent any "I didn't get it" stuff.


----------



## karencantwell (Jun 17, 2010)

MaryMcDonald said:


> I've thought about doing a print version of my book, but I'm a bit overwhelmed with all it entails.


I know exactly what you mean! I'm at that same point myself. I haven't set up a creatspace account, but I've been thinking about doing a POD -- it's just that overwhelming thing!


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

rcanepa said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Just wanted to bring up a couple questions / thoughts and inquire how things are going. How are the sales looking?
> 
> ...


You can e-mail Amazon credit. All you need is their e-mail and if they claim they didn't get it, you can resend it.


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

Jessica Billings said:


> You can e-mail Amazon credit. All you need is their e-mail and if they claim they didn't get it, you can resend it.


I have sold six books since the first. For me, that's about the same as I was last month, and considering the price increase, I'm okay with it. What I'm wondering about is that only three people from my blog have mentioned buying the book, so I only have three names in my drawing so far. I worry about the other three. If the purchase was random from someone browsing Amazon, that's great, but if it's a blog follower of mine or someone else in the contest, I'm worried that they don't know how to sign up.


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2010)

I don't think this is doing anything for me.


----------



## rscully (Jun 5, 2010)

I had to pull my title from Kindle to rework it. Found out that because I added a publication date, it doesn't appear under any searches, kinda pissed about that, but live and learn. 

If the link changes, I'll repost my new info here once I'm back up and ready to sell, probably a day or two. Also, I selected the 70% royalty, finally seeing it after republishing. Wondered where it was, already had a $2.99 price so I never went any further, assuming that it would flag me or something, what a set up 

On a positive, I sold four copies of my second book today.


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi all,
I'm pleased to say that the contest seems to be going fairly well for me, I've sold 6 through Amazon and 1 at Smashwords that are contest related.  Not bad for the first week.  

I did post a Facebook ad to promote the contest and I'm using Twitter also.  I only wish that Erich's Plea was print ready as I have had a lot of people ask for a print version... Oh well, can't have everything.

Hope everyone's having a great week and thanks again Mary for starting this contest and Jess for doing such hard work  

Cheers,
Trace


----------



## J.M Pierce (May 13, 2010)

Hello everyone. I've had three Kindle sales and one paperback, however no one has posted on my fan page so I don't know if it's related to the contest or not. It's only six days into the months so I'm not going to discouraged.


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

I had a sale today related to the contest, and one yesterday I can't account for. lol. The one today came because I blogged again about the contest. I didn't even mention my book, and instead focused on a couple of others in the contest, so it was a nice surprise to get a sale. What I am happy about is that I have at least three or four people who have linked the contest on the sidebar of their blogs. On my stat counter, I can see that those links are directing people towards my blog. 

This is a month long contest, so it takes some creative plugging, which is why I am allowing entry to people who become my follower and plug the contest in a few different ways. Maybe they don't have the funds or whatever to enter via purchase, but they can help spread the word. The person who entered today was not one of my followers so I'm not sure how she found out about the contest. She didn't have to, but she also linked the contest on her blog. She has over a hundred followers.


----------



## karencantwell (Jun 17, 2010)

MaryMcDonald said:


> I had a sale today related to the contest, and one yesterday I can't account for. lol. The one today came because I blogged again about the contest. I didn't even mention my book, and instead focused on a couple of others in the contest, so it was a nice surprise to get a sale.


Mary, I like this idea. I think I will do this as well. I always feel weird about asking people on my blog to buy my book, but love to promote others. Maybe I can drive up some visits to other sites.


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

karencantwell said:


> Mary, I like this idea. I think I will do this as well. I always feel weird about asking people on my blog to buy my book, but love to promote others. Maybe I can drive up some visits to other sites.


Yeah. I've been trying to see what the exit links were for the visitors on my blog, but haven't notices if they went to the other authors pages. However, blogger was acting weird yesterday, and things were very quiet. I commented on a bunch of blogs, but only got a handful in return. Part of that is a lot of people blog on M/W/F, so might not be around on Tuesdays. Anyway, I'm leaving the same blog post up for today in hopes of more views.


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

So, how has everyone been doing with this? Have you found any new places to plug the contest? I just posted a link to my blog for the contest on Mobilreads, and I made a couple of mentions last week in my blog posts.


----------



## 16205 (Jun 8, 2010)

I've had some sales, but I can't tell what's what yet. Only 2 people have left their names in the comments. It doesn't quite fit with the number of copies sold since July 1. 

Mostly I keep mentioning it on the blog (not too much so people don't get sick of it) and the same with Twitter. I mentioned it on Goodreads as well. 

One thing is for sure: my blog views have skyrocketed. Not just from returning visitors, but first timers. I'm just starting to plug other authors, so hopefully some of the traffic will swing your (collective) way.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

My blog views and sales have stayed completely steady and no one has left a comment yet. So I guess readers aren't travelling from all your blogs to mine! (I only get about 30-60 unique visitors/day, which hasn't changed at all). It is weird that people are still buying the book, but not entering the contest. I'm guessing they don't know about it. I am hoping for a jump next week when I have at least one guest post on someone else's blog.


----------

